# Übersetzung des S+ Programmcode



## TiNa_cb (18 November 2009)

Ich bin im Moment dran, den Programmcode einer S+ Steuerung in den AWL Code zum Übersetzen, damit ich das alte Programm auf einer EC500 Steuerung lauffähig bekomme.


Nun gibts ja nur wenige Hindernisse mit diesem alten Programmcode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So meine Frage, könnte mir jemand vl. sagen, nach welchem Prinzip die T00,xx umgewandelt werden?!

Bzw. wie die 'MCOL' Anweisungen bearbeitet werden!?

danke im vorraus!
lg TiNa


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2009)

*Was möchtest du von uns wissen?*

Hallo, 
ich verstehe kein Wort, bin aber neugierig, 
S+ ist Siemens, oder?
Was ist EC 500


Gruß Helmut


----------



## TiNa_cb (19 November 2009)

S+ ist eine alte ABB Steuerung, sowie die T300, falls dir das was sagt...
Nur dass die Programmsprache bei einer T300 bis auf ein paar Bausteine gleich dem aktuellen Source-Code ist.

und die EC500 ist die aktuelle ABB-Steuerung am Markt, welche bis zu 7 EBus Modulen direkt an der Steuerung angeschlossen haben kann, und jeweils mit normalen CS31 Modulen oder Clustermodulen erweitert werden kann ;]


also was ich wissen möchte ist, ob jemand mir weiterhelfen kann, wie ich Zeitbausteine übersetze bzw. diesen MCOL übersetze!

tüdelü TiNa


----------



## TiNa_cb (19 November 2009)

ok, das ganze thema hat sich mittlerweile erledigt,...

Timer Bausteine, alla Txx,xx mach ich nach Gefühl zu ESV oder ASV
und das mit dem MCOL is halt a bissl gefinketer, aber das geht auch irgendwie!

tüdelü


----------

